# the los fariones bungalows, lanzarote & young baby



## speedy (15 Jun 2007)

we are expecting our first baby shortly and we hope to go away after christmas. so i'm just wondering if there's anyone out there who has stayed at these bungalows and would they be suitable for a couple with a 6 month old?

we've never been to lanzarote before but alot of people have said its a nice place.

any opinions gratefully accepted


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2007)

Hi 

Didn't stay at the place but it looked nice - know people who have stayed with toddlers and were very happy with the place.

Been to lanzarote twice:  in 2000 & then again last year and wouldn't bother going back.  It's fine, but had got _*a lot*_ busier in the intervening years and is really pretty commercial and built up at this stage. Nowhere near as bad as parts of Tenerife or Gran Canaria though & probably never will be.

I much preferred Fuerteventura - fair bit quieter than Lanzarote but still plenty of activities for young and old. It's probably the way Lanzarote was the first time we went.

Don't get me wrong - no real problem with lanzarote just not my cup of tea anymore.  With a young baby you may prefer somewhere with a little less bustle though.


----------



## justsally (15 Jun 2007)

Hello

We have stayed at the Los Fariones Hotel and just saw the bungalows, from the hotel complex.   To be honest I didn't see them being used by couples with young children, but then I'm not always the most observant.  I do know some couples who have stayed with their children at the Los Fariones apartments and had no problems.


----------



## frankmac (15 Jun 2007)

Having stayed in the Fariones Hotel, Fariones Playa and Fariones Apartments, I would definitely recommend the Apartments to you.

Much smaller and compact complex and the apartments are very nice.

They do a great breakfast which is usually included in price. They are not at the beach but a short walk up from there, and are very convenient being right between the old and new towns


----------



## homebird (15 Jun 2007)

We had a fab week in feb a few years ago with 18 mth old in the fariones appartments. These appartments were beside the hotel - apparthotel?. (there were other appartments across the road?). We were overlooking the beach. We were on a half board deal and the food was fab. Buffet dinner every night from 6pm. The appartments were 1 bedroomed and the cot fitted in the bedroom. We had a sink, small cooker and a balcony. Great holiday with a little one. Are the bungalows nearby?


----------



## speedy (15 Jun 2007)

thanks for all your replies. i think the bungalows are across the road alright. great to hear from people who have been in lanzarote before. first baby, such a difference in the planning of holidays now


----------



## tosullivan (15 Jun 2007)

I personally do not like the landscape of the Canary Islands...too bare and moon like and never really took to the islands...oh yeah and the cock roaches didn't endeer me to the place either...

nothing worse than waking up in the middle of the night with a roach over your head


----------



## oldtimer (15 Jun 2007)

I am going there next week - will give update when I return.


----------



## tosullivan (15 Jun 2007)

speedy said:


> first baby, such a difference in the planning of holidays now


ya, big difference alright...gone are the days when you both think you can just plonk down in front of the pool sipping cocktails & beer all day....


----------



## eliza (17 Jun 2007)

speedy said:


> we are expecting our first baby shortly and we hope to go away after christmas. so i'm just wondering if there's anyone out there who has stayed at these bungalows and would they be suitable for a couple with a 6 month old?
> 
> we've never been to lanzarote before but alot of people have said its a nice place.
> 
> any opinions gratefully accepted



The bungalows would be perfect as these are located on the grounds of the Fariones Hotel. As the hotel has mainly older guests, the gardens leading down to the beach are very private and serene and there is a private beach literally 10 yards or so in front of the bungalows.


----------



## justsally (19 Jun 2007)

Speedy just to re-cap.   The Fariones Apartments are up a slight hill from the hotel, probably not the most suitable place if you're pushing a buggy.  The Fariones Aparthotel (Apartments) is next to the Fariones Hotel and faces out onto a long beach.    The beach at the Fariones Hotel is very small, private yes, but very small.

Best wishes for the new baby event and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## speedy (20 Jun 2007)

thanks a million


----------



## oldtimer (10 Jul 2007)

Have just returned from Lanzarote. Some posters are confused - there are the Fariones Hotel, Fariones Apartments next door and Fariones bungalows a short distance away up a hill. I presume it is the bungalows you are staying in. They look okay and I saw quite a few buggies going in and out (I stayed in El Dorado apartments directly accross the road). The footpaths up the hill are narrow in places for the buggy. I know you will not be interested but the courier told us there are 27 irish pubs in Lanzarote. I found only 25 - there must be 2 hidden somewhere. Would you look out for me?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I found only 25 - there must be 2 hidden somewhere.


Maybe your vision was starting to suffer, oldtimer?


----------



## frankmac (10 Jul 2007)

Oldtimer the apartment on the hill are NOT the bungalows they are the Fariones Apartments. On the beach you have the Fariones Hotel, Fariones Playa ( Apartments) and the Fariones Bungalows


----------



## oldtimer (10 Jul 2007)

Gosh, sorry, I really thought I had it right - but after visiting 25 pubs I must have  got confused.


----------



## 1308dorina (10 Jul 2007)

I've stayed in the Fariones complex about 12 times in the last 10 years or so. Mostly stayed in the Fariones Playa  which is located directly on the beach. It's beautiful and perfect for family's with young children. I have stayed in the Fariones bungalows, which are located in front of a private beach in the grounds of the Fariones Hotel.....they are really nice....I stayed in them with family and I had my 2 and a half year old daughter with me at the time.....they are all two bedroom with great facilities. The hotel is more for old timers. The Fariones Apartments are on a slopey area across from El Dorado Apts....maybe not a great idea with a buggy. 
I would definitely go for the Fariones Playa or the Fariones Bungalow if I were you.


----------



## frankmac (10 Jul 2007)

Its the two missing pubs that I'm worried about


----------



## speedy (28 Jul 2007)

i was originally mistaken in my post, its the apartments which are up the hill....but sure it'll be good exercise pushing a buggy up there 

thanks oldtimer for your thorough investigation! i would love to say i'll find the last two pubs but i'd say we'll be lucky to see any pubs if this little lass of ours(3 weeks old today) doesn't quieten down by january!!!!


----------



## oldtimer (28 Jul 2007)

Ah, I was right in my assumption you were booked into the accommodation up the hill. The hill is not that bad - your biggest problem will be expecting people to move off the footpath to make way for the buggy. Paths are narrow in places. You are in great location midway between old and new town. Lovely to go to old town area at night, beautiful harbour, restaurants - very relaxing. You, Mrs Speedy and lass (congratulations) will have a ball. Sure you will find the last two pubs - no restrictions on kids in pubs over there - not like here.


----------



## amgd28 (28 Jul 2007)

Hi speedy,
Have you considered Playa Blanca in Lanzarote? It's not as busy as Puerto del carmen, and having been in both, would only ever go back to Playa Blanca if going to the canaries. There is fantastic walks along a promenade that goes as far as the eye can see, and in the marina area, there are some fantastic restaurants
We went there when my wife was 6 months pregnant, so didn't have a baby with us, but it would be perfect for one. We stayed in the Princess Yaiza, which I could not rate more highly. For one thing, the service and food (especially breakfast) were fab, and the rooms were as big as an apartment, with separate kitchenette, large bathroom,and walk-in wardrobe/changing area. Came with a massive bed, couch and kitchen table etc so I mean it when I said it was like an apartment. 
Not sure how it compares cost wise with the fariones apts, but I think if it compares okay, I would definitely recommend


----------

